# Adding A Closet



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What's that on the floor, carpet?
How deep is that area?


----------



## Hurriken (Jul 7, 2008)

It is 22 year old carpet. We are remodeling some other things and the carpet will be replaced in the end. If you mean the foundation wall, it is 40" from the floor to the outside ground level. The back wall is against the crawlspace so there is some room to work with.


----------



## Hurriken (Jul 7, 2008)

I didn't realize until today what you were asking. The depth is 29 inches.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

It is an easy project and you have most of the details worked out.

The only issue I see is that return air will need to be moved to a location where the air can flow. I don't think behind the aquarium counts. The is no rule against having an outlet inside a closet so you don't have to move it unless you want to. You may have to add one to the room to meet the 6' spacing rule. 



> The depth is 29 inches.


So you will net 25 or 27 depending on which way you run the studs. Either way and size are fine.


----------



## Hurriken (Jul 7, 2008)

Here is two pictures showing the vent from both sides of the wall. The second is taken in the crawl space. The "closet" measures W82"xD29"xH88 1/2".


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Reusing the paneling from "inside" the closet is a definite possibility. As is redoing the entire wall and making it a "feature wall". 
Does the crawl space go behind the fish tank wall? If so it may be easy to relocate the cold air intake there. 
If not consider relocating it to the end of the closet near the fish tank. then box it in coming out to the front wall of the closet. so inside the closet there will be a little box on the corner encasing the ductwork. Your doors would start beside this and go to the other side wall or as far as you like.


----------



## Hurriken (Jul 7, 2008)

If you don't mind I will continue this post. I have been really busy and not that serious about this project but I need to get going. The closet idea has morphed into something a bit different. We would like to build something like in this link.
http://www.thehappyhomebodies.com/2013/11/diy-how-to-build-wall-of-closets-from.html

I was wondering If I should leave the existing walls and build MDF boxes into like the link? I can build a platform on the floor and move the cold air intake through it and mount it in front. I could also mount the electrical outlet there but I'd need to learn how to do that. 

Any ideas or input is always appreciated.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

It can work and you can learn. For the return it is the total square inches. Long and not too tall works as well as a box. For the wiring you might get lucky and be able to move the entire box.


----------



## glenkpineda (Dec 15, 2015)

I agree with Colbyt's point


----------



## Mingledtrash (Nov 27, 2015)

It seems like they made millions of this **** in the seventie's it was usually originally faux wood.
here is a source for unfinished replacement if you need. also lowes sells some similar paneling.
http://www.mantelcraft.com/plywood-wall-paneling/birch-random-plank-paneling-unfin-veneer/










most people just painted over it.
http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/the...-makeover-makeovers-decorating-project-212482


----------



## Hurriken (Jul 7, 2008)

I like that a lot. Thanks for posting. 

I was thinking that the air intake duct would be easy to extend but I found something that might slow me down. The electrical outlet is actually inside of the cold air intake!



















I could extend it and mount it on the closet base next to the air intake, however I have my aquarium plugged into that so the cord would always be exposed. I think I will move the outlet to the left of the closet.

I was just thinking, can I just do this or would I need a building permit?


----------



## Mingledtrash (Nov 27, 2015)

The electric wiring in the plenum is a big no no. get it out of the duct. as far as permit goes you would have to ask your local code authority.


----------



## Hurriken (Jul 7, 2008)

So the first thing I need to do is move the outlet. I would have to extend the wire about 5.5 feet, not to mention the conduit. I'm assuming I would need to redo all the wiring from the Circuit breaker or can I just splice it in?

City says I need a permit to do anything electrical.


----------



## Hurriken (Jul 7, 2008)

So this was the week I was supposed to get a big jump on this project. I took the week off of work. I woke up sick as a dog Sunday and really wasn't myself until this morning. Sunday while I was sick the internet went out. Long story short. The ISP blamed it on me, I disassembled my computer setup trying to fix it, then the ISP called and said Whoops it's us but didn't get service back up until today(Wednesday) and it somehow screwed up my router so all the settings had to be redone. Then there is a dead mouse in the attic over one of the closets. We sure can smell it but after 2 hours searching I couldn't find it. And finally I was able to start working on this confounded closet.

The "closet" is in the basement of a split level. I noticed today that in one various places there are some moisture stains on the bottom of the wood paneling. I had thought the 23 year old paint had just faded, I was wrong.I don't think it was ever soaking wet just damp. The wood is still solid and undamaged but there is some light mold in places. The carpet I pulled up in that corner is spotless and clean. I sprayed Concrobium Mold Control on the affected areas that I am going to build over but now I'm having concerns. I don't think this happened recently either so I'm not too concerned about leaking. Any thoughts on what I should do?


----------



## Hurriken (Jul 7, 2008)

I've decided to forge ahead. :vs_karate:

I'm going to put a coater of sealer or primer over the "wet spot" and keep going.


----------



## Mingledtrash (Nov 27, 2015)

Hurriken said:


> So this was the week I was supposed to get a big jump on this project. I took the week off of work. I woke up sick as a dog Sunday and really wasn't myself until this morning. Sunday while I was sick the internet went out. Long story short. The ISP blamed it on me, I disassembled my computer setup trying to fix it, then the ISP called and said Whoops it's us but didn't get service back up until today(Wednesday) and it somehow screwed up my router so all the settings had to be redone. Then there is a dead mouse in the attic over one of the closets. We sure can smell it but after 2 hours searching I couldn't find it. And finally I was able to start working on this confounded closet.
> 
> The "closet" is in the basement of a split level. I noticed today that in one various places there are some moisture stains on the bottom of the wood paneling. I had thought the 23 year old paint had just faded, I was wrong.I don't think it was ever soaking wet just damp. The wood is still solid and undamaged but there is some light mold in places. The carpet I pulled up in that corner is spotless and clean. I sprayed Concrobium Mold Control on the affected areas that I am going to build over but now I'm having concerns. I don't think this happened recently either so I'm not too concerned about leaking. Any thoughts on what I should do?


If the moisture spots could be from your duct not being sealed and causing condensation. it also could be that the paneling is touching your concrete floor and wicking up moisture if your in a basement also if you are on top of concrete you need to be using pressure treated wood for your base build.

as far as the electrical goes it you should be able to pull it back and put in a junction box to splice in a new wire.


----------



## Hurriken (Jul 7, 2008)

Does it really have to be pressure treated? I've already built the base. Not the end of the world just another step backwards I don't want to take. What if I just replaced the two pieces against the outside wall with Pressure Treated Wood?


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Code says treated on the floor. My experience says wet treated wood grows mold and wet untreated wood rots. In a 'dry' area of the basement for non load bearing not to be inspected situation you can make the call. 

Nice work on the duct channel.


----------



## Hurriken (Jul 7, 2008)

Update:

I have built 5 of 7 MDF boxes.




































After I finish the next to boxes I have to pull them all out. I need to level and secure the base, finish the cold air return, and move the electrical outlet.

I am going to move the fish tank and pull the wall board down behind it. I have a dead mouse problem back there...long story. I will add the outlet there. I am thinking that I don't want that would there anymore. so I need to decide whether to use drywall or MDF there. Someone suggested earlier to make it a feature wall which I think is a good idea. As usual I value your opinion and experience.


----------



## Hurriken (Jul 7, 2008)

Once I level the base should I secure it to the walls with screws or let it float free? There will be a lot of weight on it. I don't think it will move.


----------



## Hurriken (Jul 7, 2008)

So my daughter walks in the day after the above pictures and and asks when I'm replacing the "seventies paneling". Big mouth. Then I watch over the next few days as my wife starts thinking about it. My wife said she decided we would change the paneling in a few years. That would mean removing part of the closet. So a month and a half later the closet is in the same state but all the paneling is gone, drywall is up, taped, and painted. I have also talked my way out of the 32" TV that is in the room to a 55"!!! 

I'll get back to work on the closet soon.


----------



## Hurriken (Jul 7, 2008)

I have finally finished this project. My wife is very happy with it so that makes it all good. Thought I'd post some pictures. FYI the project changed in the middle. I had a contracter friend look at it and he was very concerned about my intention to make the facing and door from MDF. He was afraid the Screws would pull out. I decided to use Pine 1x's and that led to me buying a table saw which in turn led me to watching tons of DIY videos which led to my wife deciding she wanted a natural wood look instead of all white.

I completed the backside of the cold air intake. I had a friend move the outlet out of the cold air intake and away from the closet.









Instead of making big heavy 3/4" doors with decorative strips glued to it I learned how to make dado cuts.








So I built doors from pine 1 by's and maple plywood.









I finished with clear satin polyurethane which looks great until you get close, then not so good. I decided to leave it.

This is with the facing and no doors.









This morning after I finished it.









I decided to make the cold air intake plate myself. I used leftover pine and I bought the metal grate at big orange.I put some metal plugs in the back of the wood that the screws screw into...I forgot what they are called!

Next project is the floor in this room.


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

That turned out nice. Good job.


----------



## Hurriken (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks MT Stringer.

I just added up all the materials and it is still cheaper than the unit we were going to buy at IKEA. Plus there is a lot of leftover materials that I can use on a future project.


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

I just got to thinking. You did a good job. But watch out. If you walk into your kitchen and your wife is standing there looking at her cabinets, you might be in trouble! :surprise::devil3:


----------



## Hurriken (Jul 7, 2008)

We just had the kitchen redone two years ago so I'm good there. I did open my big mouth though. She asked what I was planning to do with the leftover materials and I said I was thinking about building some cabinets for the laundry room. Yeah me, who needs free time anyway?


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

They look great.


----------



## Hurriken (Jul 7, 2008)

I just want to add something incase someone is considering a project like this. If I were to do this again I would pour self leveling compound on the floor first. I had a terrible time leveling the base of this. I am now going to do the floor and discovered that I have to pour it anyway and would have saved myself some grief by doing it first. To be honest I didn't even know there was such a thing as self leveling floor compound!!!


----------

